# Tori & Dasher HAVA playdate!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tori and Dasher were able to hang yesterday- go to the dog park, eat some in and out burger, go shopping, and obviously enjoy each other's company!

Thanks for having us Leslie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, cute. I love how Tori tries to hide behind mama Leslie's legs. 
How sad for Tori when you move away with her canine buddies Amanda.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Cute! It looks like everyone had a good time! I envy the Hav energy!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Awww, cute. I love how Tori tries to hide behind mama Leslie's legs.
> How sad for Tori when you move away with her canine buddies Amanda.


Sad for me, too, Susan! Amanda has been such a good friend I'm gonna miss her tremendously! We did agree that Jim will need to keep checking to see if any of the Claremont Colleges (or any others in the area) ever offer a better job than his Clemson one so they can come back here to live. :eyebrows:

So, Amanda, I didn't see any of the humping pix/video in there. I'm guessing none of them came out? Sorry, Ryan, we really tried to get a good shot so Beamer could see he's got a bit of competition in _Tori_! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how sweet! What cute playmates:kiss:
I'm surprised how similar in size they look on the video. Are they really?Or is it Dash's handsome locks making him look big and masculine? I know with Quince,he looks huge,but he's all hair! It's funny to watch someone pick him up for the first time. They use way too much force as if he's going to be a heavyweight!ound:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

It's so much fun to see them having such a good time! They're very energetic! Was Tori doing the humping or Dasher???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie & Debbie~ Dash is a little bit bigger than Tori. She's a petite little thing (8.5 in. and 7.2 lbs.) However, that didn't keep her from showing him who's boss at her house... Yes, she was the main humper yesterday. I did see him try it a time or two, but she gave it right back to him ound:

They really did play nicely, though. It was the 1st time just the two of them played, usually Belle and Dora come to play also.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You go, Tori! It looks like lots of fun, for sure!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are both very cute. I love the way Havs play together. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! I didn't realize Tori was so small. 
It sure is cute to see them play. I liked how Tori jumped in the chair when Leslie got up and Dasher stayed on the floor,like "company" put pawed at Tori to intice her down! Cute as a bug's ear!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie, I had to move from the chair since I didn't want my toes to get in the middle of the "bitey face" game they had going on right at my feet. Tori is funny when she plays. She will run away from me, play for a bit, then come back as though I'm the "safe home base". She also likes to hide in small spaces and jump out at the playmate. Dasher just kept following her wherever she went and kept the game going. They also had a good time playing "keep away" w/a few of the toys.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

None of the hump pics came out! Here is one but they are blurry 

Dash is only about a pound heavier than Tori but looks a lot bigger as he is so thin. He just plays and plays and is a picky eater which isn't a good combination ! I swear I wouldn't be one of those people that give in but if you saw how much food we have tried out...

It was interesting to have Dash not with his sisters as he interacts with Tori a lot more. He wouldn't cheat on his bff Belle in person!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are both so adorable, thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love Dasher and those paws trying to get Tori to come back on the floor and play.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amanda--great video of 2 of my favorite Havs!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Amanda is leaving?*

HUH? No...pleez don't go. So many of my friends are moving out of the LA area recently! All the ones I like most, like you!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Such a cute video! I love how he is pawing her on the chair, cute cute cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwwwwww that's bittersweet. <sniffle> You're moving and Leslie and Tori are going to lose their good buddies. 
I had to watch the video a few times  I've been in that house and it's only 1000 miles away LOL It really is a small world.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> He wouldn't cheat on his bff Belle in person!


You have a little Romeo on your hands


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> HUH? No...pleez don't go. So many of my friends are moving out of the LA area recently! All the ones I like most, like you!


You're going to lose a lot more if Levine's bill goes through. I started looking for a house back home in Ca until I heard that no dog can be intact if it passes.
If this posts more than once, sorry. It's not showing that the post is going through and when I click submit reply I get a white screen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video Amanda, I love the part when Dasher taps Tori with his paw, adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love it! The song is great, Amanda.  It's so much fun to watch Havs play like that. I see it every day and am very thankful. It is such a great video! Thanks so much for sharing that.

I would be very, very sad to lose a good friend like that too and I know it's great when you can all get together with your pooches.


----------

